# African Cup of Nations



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

any members watching the african cup?
Egypt will start tom 1st match against Nigeria 6 pm Cairo time


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Egypt should win*



cairo said:


> any members watching the african cup?
> Egypt will start tom 1st match against Nigeria 6 pm Cairo time


lets hope Egypt win


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

I went to the CNE today to check on my SMART card and was told by the Egyptians that there an advertisement was put up in Al Haram today that the match will not be telecasted. There were hundreds of Egyptians outside the shop and the police were called in. Interesting, wonder if CNE is closing down as we could not receive ESPN for more than a week and my husband is getting agitated since it is NFL play off time.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i am very proud of our National Team and at the same time so sad that this team didnt qualify to the world cup


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is ESPN from South Africa?


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

Hmm.. when did South Africa adopt the name ESPN for its soccer team?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabRose said:


> Hmm.. when did South Africa adopt the name ESPN for its soccer team?



Lol sorry I didn't put my question correctly.. I thought that ESPN was the statellitte tv service from South Africa


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

The Africa Cup of Nations is being shown on Al Jazeera Sport +9 and +10. However, most packages only have AJS +1 to +8. To get the other two channels cost over 400 LE for that month, which is pretty tough for most Egyptians.

There has been a compromise though. AJS/ART offered to broadcast the Egypt matches (10 of them) for something like 1M (not sure if that was USD or LE) a match with no right of repeat. After the Egyptian government threatened to investigate for advertising the tournament would be on ART, it was decided that both Tunisia and Egypt would have their matches on the free Al Jazeera Sports 2. So we get those but not the rest of the cup, so

Egypt/Tunisia = Al Jazeera Sport 2 (free to air)


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

starchief said:


> The Africa Cup of Nations is being shown on Al Jazeera Sport +9 and +10. However, most packages only have AJS +1 to +8. To get the other two channels cost over 400 LE for that month, which is pretty tough for most Egyptians.
> 
> There has been a compromise though. AJS/ART offered to broadcast the Egypt matches (10 of them) for something like 1M (not sure if that was USD or LE) a match with no right of repeat. After the Egyptian government threatened to investigate for advertising the tournament would be on ART, it was decided that both Tunisia and Egypt would have their matches on the free Al Jazeera Sports 2. So we get those but not the rest of the cup, so
> 
> Egypt/Tunisia = Al Jazeera Sport 2 (free to air)


You seem to know a lot about TV channels, do you work in this field?!


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

Sam said:


> You seem to know a lot about TV channels, do you work in this field?!


I partly work reviewing football and sci-fi programmes, so it's partly that. But mainly it's from living in one of the desert towns a few years ago, where there wasn't that much to do.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Starchief is it possible to tell me more abt ur work
i am very interested to work in the Sports Sector 
do u think i can find a job in that field?


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

I just make pennies writing a blog - I make most of my money from wildlife biology. There are occasional ads for freelance writers such as at FREELANCE WRITING JOBS and numerous others. I've occasionally done this but I prefer writing whenever I want to, rather than to order. Although to get one, really you need some samples, so you would probably need to do some free reports at first.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

thnx alot 
r u writing reports abt the african cup?
would love to see a sample of ur reports
r u following the african Cup?


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't get Al Jazeera Sport +9 and +10, so I only get to follow the Egyptian matches. Most of my football writing is about Scottish football. AJS has the rights to show it, so I managed to follow that, plus highlight programmes, mags, newspapers etc. I'd like to do more Egypt writing but it's too difficult with such a lack of English websites to gain an idea of players and styles. I even struggle to find a league table in English.

Maybe there's an opening there for you?

It's good to follow Egypt though as, unlike Scotland, they actually win occasionally  I'm so surprised the likes of Al Hadry left it so late to play abroad. Mind you, the likes of Mido, Ghaly and Zaki haven't done their compatriots much favours with their attitude abroad.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes my big dream is to manage some players affairs 
i think players should travel Europe at a young age so it would be more easy to adapt 
its a big dream 4 me to make some players play in Europe and help them to adapt there 
Tunisia match is in Jazeera 2 2nd half will start after 10 mins if u wanna watch it

I can help u with any news u want abt the egyptian players ,also i have some friends ex players in the egyptian national team


----------

